# This Party was Hog Heaven!



## RPCookin (Jun 7, 2015)

This is what remained of 2 hogs that were Q'ed for a belated wedding party yesterday when we arrived at about 5 PM.   

The wedding was a couple of months ago, but they delayed the party for a better season.  Two hogs were cooked to perfection in this roaster on wheels, and there were some 40 sides and at least 10 different desserts, all brought by various guests, us included.  I figured there were at least 100 vehicles parked in the field before we got to the house, and easily more than 100 adults and 30 or so kids, so 2 hogs and 3 kegs were none too many.  They really know how to throw a party out here!


----------



## powerplantop (Jun 7, 2015)

WOW!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 8, 2015)

Holy cow, that looks good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 8, 2015)

Good thing you didn't show up until 6:00.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 8, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow, that looks good!




No, no.  It's a pig.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jun 8, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 8, 2015)

Man Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!! Lookin great there!


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 10, 2015)

Mmmmmm food porn.  YUM!


----------

